# Schumann - String Quartet 1 op. 41 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been listening to Schumann's Quartet all week (it's always been one of my favourite SQs) and thought I'd share some of my thoughts on a few of the recordings I've been listening to. Don't expect intelligent musical theory as these are just emotional responses to the recordings. These opinions aren't hard and fast, btw, I often change my mind.






*Recommended*
Dover
Engegard
St Lawrence
Melos
Petersen
Musikverein
Gringolts
Guarneri
Terpsycordes
Leipziger
Takacs
Ysaye
Ying
Kuijken
Stradivari
Italiano
Hagen
Cherubini

*Heavily Recommended

Hermes* - the Hermes' produce a sound that feels naturally fluid and natural. Nothing seems forced or artificial in this very impressive cycle.
*Prazak* - snappy and incisive with the Prazaks' usual tight ensemble. The more tender moments are handled particularly skilfully. A fine account.
*Modigliani* - I know the Modigliani complete set of the quartets well. I'll just say that of the 3 SQs they pull this one off the best and it's a very impressive performance. In fact, one of my favourites.
*Auryn * - Beautifully expressive playing. Stellar recorded sound and great purity of line.
*Vogler* - tight, compelling and passionate performance in realistic sound. Quite delightful.

*THE BEST

Zehetmair* - Dance-like in the quicker movements. Always moving forward with dynamic, propulsive rhtyhm and a sound to die for. Superb disc. Such a shame that there's no No.2 on this as 1&3 are stellar. Massively recommended unless you're deaf or are one of those that insist that everything modern (recorded since WW2) is 'rushed' and 'unemotional'.

*Eroica * - As I said earlier, the Hagens were my go-to in Schumann SQs until this came along. The Eroicas leap right in and challenge you to listen to these works anew using period period instruments and performance. Far from a romantic view of No,1 this will not be easy listening for some but it has everything. Sharp, incisive playing, plenty of umph and glorious detail in the adagio all wrapped in fantastic recorded sound. The new benchmark for me and a recording that made me fall in love with this SQ all over again.

*Emerson* - this 2020 Pentatone performance is electrifying. Unshackled from DG's prohibitive and occasionally badly-engineered sound the Emersons turn in an electrifying performance that many will see as definitive. If you still doubt the Emersons then listen to this. I guarantee you'll change your mind.


----------

